
FBI wants an “adult conversation” about dictating backdoors into encryption - clifanatic
http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/comey-fbi-adult-conversation-device-encryption-41742025
======
tired_man
Dear FBI,

Perhaps using some real investigative techniques rather than fishing
expeditions would engender some trust towards the FBI.

Oh, and about those malware apps you push into people's computers? You might
want to knock that shit off. That practice is no more acceptable when the FBI
does it than when hackers do it to steal financial information.

No one trusts you to abide by the Bill of Rights.

